# Normal size and Dwarf rabbits



## lovelea (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi,

I have decided to get a new companion for my dwarf lionhead rabbit Theodore whose brother died at the weekend. I am struggling to get any rehoming centres to reply at the moment but I just had a question first.

Should Theodore's new companion be a dwarf breed or is it safe for him to live with a normal size breed of rabbit?

Thanks


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I think as long as the size difference isn't too drastic I would have said it would be OK. I am sure people on here have mini lops and Frenchies living together. But putting them with a Conti sized bunny I wouldn't have thought works.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> I think as long as the size difference isn't too drastic I would have said it would be OK. I am sure people on here have mini lops and Frenchies living together. But putting them with a Conti sized bunny I wouldn't have thought works.


im bonding my conti, and my chinchilla, into my group of 9, which has 3 nethies and 3 lionheads in it as well as an over sized minilop (dwarf lop sized) and 2 mish mashed normal sized rabbits, and i will be bonding 2 mini lops in as well, making a group of 13 

size doesnt really matter, as long as they have enough space and they get on well together


----------

